# Silver fern visa telephonic conversation Q's



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello,

Today I wrote to my case regarding my file and she said she needs to have a telephonic conversation with me.

I want to know from experts what usually case officer ask in such conversations. 

Is it just a formality or it has direct impact on application approval?

How long does the conversation last?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mudassir69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I wrote to my case regarding my file and she said she needs to have a telephonic conversation with me.
> 
> ...


Hi,

As far as I know Immigration processes require a telephone interview between case officer and applicant whenever a person is to enter NZ with a visa allowing work but where the applicant has no job offer before arrival. 
You may need to check these facts as I speak this from experience during my Residency Visa process. My wife and I had to endure an hour long grilling from our case officer.

They will start off with questions to establish your identity first - ie name, address, DOB etc. and also may ask you some specific questions about your SFV application - ie maybe your qualifications, work experience - remember you must be a skilled person with qualifications and some experience else you wouldn't have been awarded the visa!

Then they will ask where you intend to look for work - ie which place and why you have chosen that place.
Maybe they'll ask you about your expectations of the place to suit your needs as a person and not just for work but also career / family, cost of living, rent charges etc. to make sure you've done some research.

Then they will move on to your prospects of finding work - have you done anything already in order to secure a job? Have you already been in touch with prospective employers ?

They are trying to establish how suitable you are as a skilled candidate to find a job in NZ and settle.

It isn't a formality. I would take it very seriously and yes it can have a massive impact on your application. If the case officer isn't convinced that you are genuine or does not have confidence in your ability to find work and settle then it could be application declined!!!
It has happened before.....to my knowledge not to someone applying for SFV but definitely Residency Visa.

Regards,


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi There, You can expect the below questions an be prepared for it..

Your name
DOB
Father, mother name
Brothers details
Current job, DOJ
Current job title,
Work experience (Only months and years)
Do and Donts of Silver Fern JSV
When did you apply for JSV
What are the documents you have submitted
How you are sure that you wull get offer
Did you contact anyone in NZ for JOb offers
Why New Zealand
Where you are going to stay?
When will you leave once you get Visa
Why you have not submitted IELTS
married or Single
What is your plan you get job in NZ
Notice period for the current employer..
1) Who are the members in your family? What will your parents and your wife do when you will be there?

2) When you appeared for IELTS test? ( I have submitted IELTS trf sheet)

3) What will be your average salary there? ( I told about 65-70K NZD)

4) What are your future plans?

5) Why you have applied for Silver Fern?


----------



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you friends for your reply. I just had a conversation with my case officer. Her focus was more on my profile. As I am a procurement professional so it was obvious to answer procurement related profiles. Her input was that procurement is not a skilled job. I explained her that procurement nowadays require lot of skills like relation building, negotiation, contracting and also having good hands on tools like oracle, hyperion and corellian. I hope this will convince her to approve my application.


----------



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello All,

I checked SFV status today and now it is showing medical certificate received. I had telephonic interview with my case officer on 18 and system is showing that medical certificate has been received on the same date. How long can it take from get to get the much awaited final status on my application.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

mudassir69 said:


> Hello All, I checked SFV status today and now it is showing medical certificate received. I had telephonic interview with my case officer on 18 and system is showing that medical certificate has been received on the same date. How long can it take from get to get the much awaited final status on my application.


At least a couple of weeks.
This is the time another case officer audits the work your case officer has done to check that all the relevant processes and rules have been followed.


----------



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello friend.

Thanks for all your replies.

During my talk with case officer I asked her about the final status and she said within 2 days. It all happened on 18, so I am hopeful to get the status by today or by next week


----------



## naqiashrar31 (Mar 21, 2013)

mudassir69 said:


> Hello friend.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> During my talk with case officer I asked her about the final status and she said within 2 days. It all happened on 18, so I am hopeful to get the status by today or by next week


nice mudassir,
where are you from?


----------



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am from kashmir


----------



## naqiashrar31 (Mar 21, 2013)

mudassir69 said:


> I am from kashmir


thanks for reply.
where did you sent your documents?


----------



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

New Delhi KG marg


----------



## mudassir69 (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally I received the much awaited confirmation.


----------

